# Long case clock locking hood



## cadetchris (May 11, 2016)

Morning, total newbie to the forum, so bear with me.

I am in the process of restoring a 1820's long case clock by an unknown maker.

The hood has had the ability in the past to be locked from the inside. This is evident as there is a slot just underneath the the face where a hook that was attached to the door would pass through (evident by a hole in the door where the hook would be screwed in to)

However in the case of the clock, there is no lock/bolt/toggle etc and no empty screw holes.

Now I have a theory about all this. As there is evidence of a hook on the door but no lock within the case, I don't think the hood is original, it's certainly contemporary with the rest of the clock, but not the original.

Man other indicating factor is that whilst my restoration, the small blocks of pine within the hood, used for holding oak bits on, where heavily eaten by woodworm, whilst the pine board at the back of the case, a few inches away from the hood, is unaffected by woodworm.

So I am in a bit of a dilemma, do I leave it exactly as it is, thus showing its not the original or do I reinstate the lock, which whilst that wouldn't be original, it would allow the hood to be locked closed as the maker intended.

Decisions decisions


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Some will say "Leave as is" and others will say "Reinstate the lock".

At the end of the day it is as you say, "Descisions, decisions."............and it has to be your decision.

Oh yeah! Welcome.

Rob....


----------

